

Ask HN: Can you guys tell me your initial impressions? - Diamons

Posted this here before. Made some changes to our site,looking for more first impressions.<p>http://theboxngo.com
======
corporalagumbo
My first impression is that it's ugly and confusing.

1) The logo is way too small and out of the way. 2) The search and list an
item buttons are different sizes, different corners, different text styles
(capitalised and non) and garish colours. 3) The birds in the banner overlap
with the white letters 4) The orange-bordered box with the info is in a weird
place, too small, down in the bottom, the border looks weird, etc. 5) The
banner doesn't really explain the concept to me. Why is a .edu address
relevant.

<http://theboxngo.com/users> \- the design here is much nicer.

------
Kluny
Your purpose is too scattered. Narrow it down. Ebay sucks alright - so your
mission is to make it easier for someone to get signed up as a merchant
because they have a .edu account.

Otherwise you're just duplicating craigslist and a thousand other craigslist
duplicates.

------
felipebrnd
The main problem I see with the design is the orange border on the box below
the categories and the blue banner, other thing is after selecting a category
I had to go back to the main page to select another one...

------
sazary
i dont like your color pallete. i think a good free resource about this is
Sacha Greif's Colory Theory ebook. the "buy.sell.trade" banner is uglu, too
big and useless. it seems that you've adopted a flat design style, but in the
product page the "cash/trade" button is 3d. i love that it has keyboard
shortcuts. but i cant figure out why you have such selection of shortcut. for
example why search is #? i think / is more appripriate. or why list an item is
D? shouldn't it be L? the same thing for categories. and the simplicity is
awesome.

